# New Holland TS6 125 oil pressure light



## Mwhis2 (Oct 8, 2021)

I'm getting a "low oil pressure light" at high rpms but only if the tractor is in motion.
Rpms have to be above 1600 and it's very random.
It could be as high as 2100.
Oil level is good and is changed every 300 hours
I'm thinking it's a sensor issue
Thoughts???


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Mwhis2, welcome to the forum.

I would change the oil pressure switch and see that the problem goes away. It might be the connector on the switch?


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

I would unplug and reconnect the oil pressure switch and see if it goes away before I bought a new one.....You also might try just cleaning the contacts of the plug with some electrical contact cleaner.....Also, check the wires going into the plug and make sure they are not loose and not making a good connection. When you are at higher RPMs you get more engine vibration which could cause this is you did not have a good connection....


----------



## Mwhis2 (Oct 8, 2021)

Thanks


unsquidly said:


> I would unplug and reconnect the oil pressure switch and see if it goes away before I bought a new one.....You also might try just cleaning the contacts of the plug with some electrical contact cleaner.....Also, check the wires going into the plug and make sure they are not loose and not making a good connection. When you are at higher RPMs you get more engine vibration which could cause this is you did not have a good connection....


Thanks!!


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

The CIH PUMA 125 on the farm has a mechanical gauge screwed into a tee were the sensor was with a grease gun hose routed up to the loader bracket as the factory indicator was always acting up. This was the recommended "repair" from the dealership service man.


----------



## Mwhis2 (Oct 8, 2021)

*Thanks!!*


----------

